# Live webcam of new litter



## mubby (Jul 25, 2011)

hi all, I have a litter of 11 babies aged just 48 hours! I have set up a webcam which I will stream as much as I can (more so once they are running about!) I will definately have it on between the hours of 7pm and 9pm GMT... and pics updated daily!

see here for link and website http://ratcam.webs.com/

thanks


----------

